# Crediar releases QuadForce 2.0



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 30, 2013)

After half a month of donations, true to his word, Crediar has released a new version of QuadForce, adding F-Zero AX to the list of playable Triforce titles on the Wii!

The release comes following the success of the 'Please Release QuadForce' campaign, started by me- 8BitWalugi. However, none of this would have been possible without the help of many GBATemp members (And even a few from F-Zero Central) to raise 200 Euros in donations for the release (I mean, by comparison all I really did was organise things... You guys are the real heroes! ) . However, there are still more rewards for donations (The ultimate goal being 500 Euros) so this isn't necessarily the end!

You'll have to forgive me for not writing much. It's 2am at the moment.



Spoiler






> ============================================================================
> quadforce v 2.0 by crediar - 30th April 2013
> ============================================================================
> 
> ...





 
Well, congratulations everyone! Milestone #1 has been hit and released! Hit the download link below to grab it!
And don't forget the remaining tiers of rewards! There's still plenty more on offer!



8BitWalugi said:


> 200EUR - AX Support
> 400EUR - CARD support
> 450EUR - USB Support
> 500EUR - Any and all future updates to QuadForce


 [Link]
 [Donation thread]


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 30, 2013)

awesome!
this is the most epic b-day I have today


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's like a kickstarter where all the funds aren't stolen by the website.


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 30, 2013)

I totally didn't know about this, I just saw the release of v2 on Twitter.
I donated €5!

You're the best, Crediar!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2013)

The homebrew scene is possibly the biggest ignoramuses scene there is when it comes down to money. This was at least my impression up until now. Perhaps gbatemp has evolved into a more mature community. Just because it's homebrew does't mean it should be free. Work is work. If you want to get paid for work, you are entitled to. There is no reason to be butthurt over people getting paid for coding homebrew.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 30, 2013)

can someone give me some quick help?
the menu laggs as hell and the game freezes after a few seconds..


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> It's like a kickstarter where all the funds aren't stolen by the website.



Have kickstarter or any of the imitators actually stolen the money? If not then having a cut/fee for rendering a service seems like fairly normal business practice.

I shall forgo the obvious cynical remark at this point though.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Have kickstarter or any of the imitators actually stolen the money? If not then having a cut/fee for rendering a service seems like fairly normal business practice.
> 
> I shall forgo the obvious cynical remark at this point though.


Kickstarter takes 5% as a fee
so when say a movie is funded on there they get a lot of cash


----------



## Huntex (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome !


----------



## StarkNebula (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone know a good little tutorial on getting Quadforce running? Everything I found is for the old version. I assume it's been streamlined since, too (do we really need .wad channels?). Having a little sub-section on emu-nand would be great as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Kickstarter takes 5% as a fee
> so when say a movie is funded on there they get a lot of cash



I am not seeing where you are going with that. A service advertises its prices up front, a person/group/company then agrees to the prices and makes use of the services and the previously discussed fee is taken upon completion of the contract.
Is kickstarter overpriced for what it is? Quite possibly but seen as it is no monopoly and again people freely enter into the agreement I am not seeing the issue unless we devolve the discussion into hippy commune levels of nonsense.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2013)

StarkNebula said:


> Anyone know a good little tutorial on getting Quadforce running? Everything I found is for the old version. I assume it's been streamlined since, too (do we really need .wad channels?). Having a little sub-section on emu-nand would be great as well.


The wad is not a channel, it's the actual program you need to install.
You should be able to use the same loaders which let you boot DIOS MIOS Lite.

1- put your game in the correct folder on your SD card (like a gameCube game if you were using DIOS MIOS Lite). For example:
Mario Kart GP1 : SDCard:/games/GGPE01/game.iso
Mario Kart GP2 : SDCard:/games/GGPE02/game.iso
F-Zero AX: SDCard:/games/GFZJ8P/game.iso (is that the right ID? I just google it)

2- Install the QuadForce wad on your Wii. Use any wad manager.

3- use a loader to boot the game (I tried with USBLoaderGX).


Remember:
QuadForce is installed in the MIOS Slot of your Wii.
You can only have one MIOS at a time, by installing QuadForce you will loose ability to launch GameCube Games.
To launch GameCube games again, just reinstall another MIOS :
- MIOS v10 : official one, play Retail disc
- DIOS MIOS : Plays backup from USB + Retail disc
- DIOS MIOS Lite : Plays backup from SD + Retail disc


----------



## emmanu888 (Apr 30, 2013)

GFZJ8P is indeed the game ID for F-Zero AX


----------



## StarkNebula (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Cyan! That got the game visible, though I'm getting the "Devolution only accepts clean dumps!" error, while Neogamma gets a "disc error" (it wants AX's disc to write boot.bin from, I suppose). Is it because I'm supposed to put "quadforce.bin" somewhere special (it's in the root at the moment), or do I need some other file (DOL, INI, etc.)? Or do I need a sys file beside AX's iso?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2013)

no, you don't need to put the bin anywhere. It's not needed for the end user.

What your problem is:
Do not use Devolution to boot Arcade games!
Devolution is for GameCube games only, and it require the Original Game Disc to verify the data (how would you verify an arcade game without the disc?)

When I said you need a loader, I thought about these one:
- USBLoaderGX
- Wiiflow
- Config Loader (I'm not sure)
- DML Booter


If you use one of the above loader, you need to set it to "MIOS" if that loader has such a user choice.

As QuadForce is a MIOS, you need to tell the loader (USBLoaderGX at least) to launch the game using MIOS mode instead of Devolution mode. By default it's using the MIOS mode, but if you used to launch Devolution from USBLoaderGX, don't forget to set it back to MIOS in the loader's setting or in the Game's settings.


Edit:
Disable your DML progressive setting too.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 30, 2013)

Cyan said:


> no, you don't need to put the bin anywhere. It's not needed for the end user.
> 
> What your problem is:
> Do not use Devolution to boot Arcade games!
> ...


 
What about for those of that want to run from the EmuNAND?  I'm trying relentlessy to get this working on the EmuNAND following the tutorials I've seen, but every time I try to boot any of the games, my Wii turns off (power goes red).


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2013)

I think QuadForce is for RealNAND only.
But I know there are tutorials to have multiple MIOS installed at the same time using both Real/EmuNAND with neek2o.
you need to install QuadForce on real NAND, and either DM neek or DML neek on emuNAND. I never tried it so I let someone else explain how to do it.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 30, 2013)

Cyan said:


> I think QuadForce is for RealNAND only.
> But I know there are tutorials to have multiple MIOS installed at the same time using both Real/EmuNAND with neek2o.
> you need to install QuadForce on real NAND, and either DM neek or DML neek on emuNAND. I never tried it so I let someone else explain how to do it.


 
Its not, many people have mentioned running it from emuNAND, Crediar himself explained (briefly) how to do so in the release of .1  (need to put the .0000008.app file in title/00000001/00000100 (may have the amount of zeros in those folders wrong)).  And I just made some progress, as it is, if I have a disc in the slot when I boot a quadforce game, it actually shows progress saying loading the ISO, instead of saying it needs to reboot.  Still they aren't loading.  I need to do a little more research I think.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> What about for those of that want to run from the EmuNAND? I'm trying relentlessy to get this working on the EmuNAND following the tutorials I've seen, but every time I try to boot any of the games, my Wii turns off (power goes red).


You would place the quadforce.bin in the /sneek folder IIRC or you could rename it to 00000008.app and replace the existing file in your \title\00000001\00000100\content folder on your emuNAND (either one)
BUT
I can only assume this works with Crediar's original xNEEK+DI version (the one that HAS to have your emuNAND in the root of the device) because I've only tried Neek2o and have NEVER been able to get anything but the immediate power down you're experiencing with DML, DM, or QuadForce.

(If you get it working I'd be interested to know how.)

EDIT : 'd


----------



## jackson pesto (Apr 30, 2013)

How can I reset or power down with this? With DIOSMIOS it is a button combin, Does this use also a button combin? L+R+START(i forget)  or is this option to be added in this newer quadforce


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 30, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


> awesome!
> this is the most epic b-day I have today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> You would place the quadforce.bin in the /sneek folder IIRC or you could rename it to 00000008.app and replace the existing file in your \title\00000001\00000100\content folder on your emuNAND (either one)
> BUT
> I can only assume this works with Crediar's original xNEEK+DI version (the one that HAS to have your emuNAND in the root of the device) because I've only tried Neek2o and have NEVER been able to get anything but the immediate power down you're experiencing with DML, DM, or QuadForce.
> 
> ...


 
Ah interesting.  I'll update on any progress, but yeah, I probably wont be able to get it working through the means I'm trying.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 30, 2013)

Well after a LOT of tinkering (not just today, but in the past as well), I've come to the conclusion that my Wii simply can not play Quadforce games.  See I actually installed the wad to my real NAND this time, and nothing.  i even redownloaded the MKGP ISOs and again put them in the proper folders on my SD card, but still nothing.  This may or may not have been why I was having such issues with the emuNAND.  I dunno why my Wii wouldn't allow these to work, but I have no other explanation for this.  So I've reinstalled Dios Mios on my real NAND, and at least I'll be able to free up space on my SD card.  Maybe I'll throw the custom Brawl Characters and stages I had back on instead, at least the free space wont go to waste that way.  And as a plus, much of AX is actually accessible in GX via that ocarina code that was released a month or so ago, so really I'm only missing out on 2 games, that you can't play multiplayer anyway.  Still it'd have been nice to have got them working.


----------



## kenshen (Apr 30, 2013)

Its out


----------



## VashTS (Apr 30, 2013)

you must extract them with discex, don't know if you did that. 

this is awesome news!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 30, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Well after a LOT of tinkering (not just today, but in the past as well), I've come to the conclusion that my Wii simply can not play Quadforce games. See I actually installed the wad to my real NAND this time, and nothing. i even redownloaded the MKGP ISOs and again put them in the proper folders on my SD card, but still nothing. This may or may not have been why I was having such issues with the emuNAND. I dunno why my Wii wouldn't allow these to work, but I have no other explanation for this. So I've reinstalled Dios Mios on my real NAND, and at least I'll be able to free up space on my SD card. Maybe I'll throw the custom Brawl Characters and stages I had back on instead, at least the free space wont go to waste that way. And as a plus, much of AX is actually accessible in GX via that ocarina code that was released a month or so ago, so really I'm only missing out on 2 games, that you can't play multiplayer anyway. Still it'd have been nice to have got them working.


Something that might help, I think you're supposed to change the ID of the disk image itself in order for it to work. There's a tutorial  somewhere down the page here
http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-g...ection-for-system-menu-backup-loaders.325003/
that give some details, I think.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2013)

the "always 1 credit" patch works in Mario GP 1 (even replace my 9 credits patch), but not in FzeroAX ?
I always have Credit 0 displayed, and I have a game over after one completed track.
Or maybe F-zero AX is one track only? there's no tournament mode and only 6 tracks?

edit:
maybe it's not a 0 but a bold outter-lined I which look like a 0. so I guess it's normal to have "Game Over" after each course.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 30, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> The homebrew scene is possibly the biggest ignoramuses scene there is when it comes down to money. This was at least my impression up until now. Perhaps gbatemp has evolved into a more mature community. Just because it's homebrew does't mean it should be free. Work is work. If you want to get paid for work, you are entitled to. There is no reason to be butthurt over people getting paid for coding homebrew.


 Except, it isn't work...i won't get into this discussion again, but i will tell this: many people in the Wii scene i chat with (including homebrew devs) see this as a hobby, not work..yes devs do spend a lot of time on coding and yes, it's nice to get appreciation in form of some cash, but telling people first to donate before they will get something in return is dead wrong..and i know devs and others agree with me...

But to end this post positive, i do like to thank crediar with all he has done for the community and i hope he does not let this spoil the fun he has for coding.
This reaction is not directed to him personally but it was ment as a comment in general..


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't have the game running flawlessly. I still have freezes at the menu and lag (but I managed it to reduce the lag a bit)

I could make some GeckoCodes, but can't test them on full working controls that quadforce offers in contrast to dolphin..

Load GX-like menu (Wii Quadforce related) [CosmoCortney]
077E85E0 00000008
005A27C8 0004F734

Access Debug Menu instead of the Story Mode (AX's GX Menu related) [CosmoCortney]
077E85B0 00000008
006F7C4C 0002B55C
E0000000 80008000
077E85C4 00000008
00624800 00018308

Access Beta All Cups [CosmoCortney]
043cd608 00000000
* you can select 111 Stages (listed from 00 to 110)
beside the GX, AX and Story mode tracks, you can access 2 (or more) totally unknown tracks, beta versions of story mode-, AX- and GX- tracks and tracks without textures or models.
recommended to use with the F-Zero GX menu code.


I used wad manager 1.7 to install quadforce.
I installed the 00000008.app into \00000001/00000100/content

I installed kenobigc.bin and quadforce.bin into \sneek/.

When I start the game, everything runs fine but at the title sequence a few lags happen, the menu lags way more and after a few seconds the game freezes..

Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2013)

You already found codes to unlock debug menus and all cups!
Thanks for sharing 

111 stages? that's a lot!
ok then there are not only 6 stages like I saw in the stage selection screen.
You probably have to unlock them, so I guess the memory card support is required for this game if you want to unlock all tracks.

When I complete a track, it doesn't keep the best lap's time, so we can't complete all tracks to unlock other cups if it can't even memorize which one are completed or not.

I don't have freezes in menus, except the SD access/Track load time. (5-6 seconds to load)
my iso CRC : B567EF39


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Except, it isn't work...i won't get into this discussion again, but i will tell this: many people in the Wii U scene i chat with (including homebrew devs) see this as a hobby, not work..yes they do spends a lot of time on it and yes, it's nice to get appreciation in form of some cash, but telling people first to donate before they will get something in return is dead wrong..and again, also devs and others agree with me...
> 
> But to end this post positive, i do like to thank crediar with all he has done for the communitie and i hope he does not let this spoil the fun he has for coding period.
> This reaction is not directed to him personally but it was ment as a comment in general..


Your post absolutely doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## StarkNebula (Apr 30, 2013)

Cyan said:


> 111 stages? that's a lot!
> ok then there are not only 6 stages like I saw in the stage selection screen.
> You probably have to unlock them, so I guess the memory card support is required for this game if you want to unlock all tracks.


AX's ROM has all of GX's data (though GX's data is not finalized) and then some. Although there are 111 slots for stages, there's more like 40-50, as some were removed. Any stage above 50 is a test/demo stage. You're only ever supposed to see those 6 tracks.

Also, I know that the readme crediar put in the download said that you need SNEEK (well, /sneek/kinobigc.bin) to activate cheats. I tried Ocarina really quick, but the codes didn't seem to apply themselves. Anyone have SNEEK that works?

*Also, for anyone experiencing "freezes", perhaps you just have interminable lag. I used an SD micro in an SD adapter, and that "froze", but in reality it was the adapter and the fact it was Class 4. I switched to a Class 10 SanDisk and it loads rather well, with the most lag only happening during the first stage I load (or Green Plant, since it's huge).


----------



## M[u]ddy (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Something that might help, I think you're supposed to change the ID of the disk image itself in order for it to work. There's a tutorial somewhere down the page here
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-g...ection-for-system-menu-backup-loaders.325003/
> that give some details, I think.


It does work without changing the ID, but it will show up as "Sonic Adventure DX Directors Cut unreleased prototype" and you can only have one of the games on the sd at once this way.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 30, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Your post absolutely doesn't make sense at all.


I corrected my previous post, i hope it makes more sense now


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Something that might help, I think you're supposed to change the ID of the disk image itself in order for it to work. There's a tutorial somewhere down the page here
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-g...ection-for-system-menu-backup-loaders.325003/
> that give some details, I think.


 
yeah i already had the game id properly changed and installed it with discex and all that.  I've put a lot of time in trying to make it work, reading through multiple tutorials.  The only conclusion I keep coming to is that my Wii just wont play it, that or some small detail is getting overlooked that I for the life of me can not figure out.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2013)

This is good news, but what keeps me from really playing any of the Quadforce supported games is the lack of multiplayer. Racing games aren't the same in single player, and I guess that's all that was really ever released for the Triforce...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

Odd thay everone's getting issues. I installed to RealNAND, booted with DMLBooter r30, and everything was a-okay.

Games comes up as Virtua Striker 2002, I can post my .iso's (well, .bin) MD5/SHA1 if anyone wants.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 1, 2013)

mmmm.... I'm having problems with the controls, my ship is going sideways like if I were pressing L or R and those keys aren't working, I was using a wavebird but I plugged a wired gc controller and it has the same behavior.


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> many people in the Wii scene i chat with (including homebrew devs) see this as a hobby, not work..yes devs do spend a lot of time on coding and yes, it's nice to get appreciation in form of some cash, but telling people first to donate before they will get something in return is dead wrong..and i know devs and others agree with me...
> 
> But to end this post positive, i do like to thank crediar with all he has done for the community and i hope he does not let this spoil the fun he has for coding. This reaction is not directed to him personally but it was ment as a comment in general..


You are wrong, the spirit of homebrew and FOSS are open source projects no free-of-charge/gratis software.
And yes, that you mentioned is for Crediar, be honest.


----------



## zerofalcon (May 1, 2013)

Same issue as mentioned above with wavebird controller in f-zero ax.. somehow if I connect my wired gc controller seems to work normally


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 1, 2013)

aahh got it now, the L & R buttons are oversensitive, if you press it even a little the game act like is pressed all the way down, remember the gamecube triggers are analog and very sensitive, one of the bests trigger buttons, but now that is backfiring, ohhh the irony.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> mmmm.... I'm having problems with the controls, my ship is going sideways like if I were pressing L or R and those keys aren't working, I was using a wavebird but I plugged a wired gc controller and it has the same behavior.





zerofalcon said:


> Same issue as mentioned above with wavebird controller in f-zero ax.. somehow if I connect my wired gc controller seems to work normally


I like to think of it as it rolls to the right, so you have to keep a constant input from the 'steering wheel'.

The driving physics are so different from GX... 



Sakitoshi said:


> aahh got it now, the L & R buttons are oversensitive, if you press it even a little the game act like is pressed all the way down, remember the gamecube triggers are analog and very sensitive, one of the bests trigger buttons, but now that is backfiring, ohhh the irony.


Yeah, I like to rest my fingers just above them (Where Z is located).


----------



## jackson pesto (May 1, 2013)

I'm also having this exact same issue. with my wavebird the ship keeps going to the right. i dont have this problem with MKGP 1 or 2


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

tmv_josue said:


> You are wrong, the spirit of homebrew and FOSS are open source projects no free-of-charge/gratis software.
> And yes, that you mentioned is for Crediar, be honest.


The point of homebrew is being able to make and run what you want, outside of the limits that the company initially sets.

FOSS is a separate concept from homebrew.  Many people who support one support the other, but they are decidedly-different ideas.


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, is a good point, for that is why I say hombrew and foss and not hb/foss or hb-foss, definitively isn't the same (maybe I shouldn't bring it in the conversation). However I really am convinced (yes, is my opinion) that the hombrew's spirit will be the open source ideology, since that is how is builded almost everything in it. But free-of-charge surely doesn't have to be necessarily.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Part of homebrew is "you can't tell me what to do I'll program what I want", which is why I find people saying "Hey you person who made something for free give me your source" to be ironic since you're telling a homebrew dev what to do...


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

Isn't the same.
I agree with "you can't tell me what to do I'll program what I want".
I mean is his/her effort, so Why anyone would be entitled to demand that they do? If they do not contribute a f*ck.

But is not the same that release the source, it isn't a effort, is a idelogy and conviction, more if you like that everyone that are bitching can do their respective modifications for themselves, and of course for teach them.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> ...can I just say, the people STILL making demands and general complaints, it's really ungrateful and disrespectful behaviour. I mean, come on. It's been a YEAR since the leak and since the last build. We were to expect no more in the future, then this happened and pulled through. Yet everyone is still complaining.
> 
> Yes, the source code isn't in 2.0. I'd say Crediar still has some surprises in store for us, and the only way we'll find out is if we hit 500. That'll be all future updates, so there'd be no reason to hold it back. If you want something to happen, you've got to take action.
> 
> Come one everyone, the reaction so far has been appalling. We should be thankful for what we have.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

Though when it comes to the GPL and such, this forum is torn.  If following GPL means they can get the source for something, they push for it (gpSP, some M3 stuff, etc.), but if following the GPL means they have to stop something like when Wood had the GPL issue... boy, when I brought that up, I must have earned more hatred than almost anything else I've done.

The users on this forum only give a shit about licenses whichever way benefits them.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

First there was the problem with G0dlike, now the rest of GBATemp is becoming an enemy.

Hey everyone, you're on the fast track to never seeing a perfect QuadForce in general. How about we pipe down for a bit and work our way to the next goal instead?

It's not like Crediar asks for anything for Dios-Mios. That basically doubled the Wii's Hard Drive loading capabilities.


----------



## deshayzilla (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> First there was the problem with G0dlike, now the rest of GBATemp is becoming an enemy.
> 
> Hey everyone, you're on the fast track to never seeing a perfect QuadForce in general. How about we pipe down for a bit and work our way to the next goal instead?
> 
> It's not like Crediar asks for anything for Dios-Mios. That basically doubled the Wii's Hard Drive loading capabilities.


 
Yeah I don't get it. Amazing things happen like this and all anyone can do is complain. I still can't believe we can play the Mario Kart arcade games on the Wii. 
People need to learn patience and respect.


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Though when it comes to the GPL and such, this forum is torn. If following GPL means they can get the source for something, they push for it (gpSP, some M3 stuff, etc.), but if following the GPL means they have to stop something like when Wood had the GPL issue... boy, when I brought that up, I must have earned more hatred than almost anything else I've done.
> 
> The users on this forum only give a shit about licenses whichever way benefits them.


Precisely this is why everyone should promote freedom, for closed source projects is that they do not learn anything and it will remain if nobody done emphasis on freedom, what it means and entails.


8BitWalugi said:


> First there was the problem with G0dlike, now the rest of GBATemp is becoming an enemy. Hey everyone, you're on the fast track to never seeing a perfect QuadForce in general. How about we pipe down for a bit and work our way to the next goal instead?
> 
> It's not like Crediar asks for anything for Dios-Mios. That basically doubled the Wii's Hard Drive loading capabilities.





deshayzilla said:


> Yeah I don't get it. Amazing things happen like this and all anyone can do is complain. I still can't believe we can play the Mario Kart arcade games on the Wii.
> People need to learn patience and respect.


LMAO. Do not be confused, I am patient and respect crediar.
But I wanted to clarify that isn't wrong to be charged for this app (or anything else), the bad thing is that it is closed source.

P.D. Rydian was right...


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

People don't complain about 3D movies not releasing their models, textures, rigs, scenes, or lighting.
People don't complain about 2D artists not releasing their PSDs with the individual layers and blending.
People don't complain about Flash artists not releasing their .fla files.
People don't complain about digital music artists not releasing their sound samples and filters.
But if you're a programmer, people expect your source!


Don't get me wrong, I release the source for most of my stuff (unless it's straight-up embarrassing), but I just find it odd that people expect programmers to provide source with the program when this sort of expectation does not exist in any other field I can think of.


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

So that make it bad? on the contrary, in a place must be begun (and there is asked also).


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

I don't think that asking for the source is bad, but thinking worse of somebody who does not give out their source (_unless required_, GPL and such) is bad.


----------



## wendy0 (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> It's not like Crediar asks for anything for Dios-Mios. That basically doubled the Wii's Hard Drive loading capabilities.


You obviously have a very short memory. There have been two "donation drives" for Dios Mios, both raising hundreds of euros. Even now feature requests are expected to be accompanied by a donation if you want crediar to consider them.



Rydian said:


> People don't complain about 3D movies not releasing their models, textures, rigs, scenes, or lighting.
> People don't complain about 2D artists not releasing their PSDs with the individual layers and blending.
> People don't complain about Flash artists not releasing their .fla files.
> People don't complain about digital music artists not releasing their sound samples and filters.
> But if you're a programmer, people expect your source!


If instead of writing code yourself, you use code that is given away by other people who allow it on the condition that you release your source, is it fair that you're expected to comply? Or is it acceptable to lie about it and take donations instead?


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

wendy0 said:


> If instead of writing code yourself, you use code that is given away by other people who allow it on the condition that you release your source, is it fair that you're expected to comply? Or is it acceptable to lie about it and take donations instead?


I don't know if the claims are true or not, which is why I've been giving two sets of situations.  One where it's required, and one where it's not (like somebody else brought up).


----------



## wendy0 (May 1, 2013)

Well here's the decompiled code from the beginning of quadforce.bin:

```
ROM:00000010 _start                                  ; DATA XREF: ROM:_starto
ROM:00000010                 ADR     R4, _start      ; Get real address of _start
ROM:00000014                 LDR     R0, =0x10
ROM:00000018                 SUB     R4, R4, R0      ; Subtract offset to get the address that we were loaded at
ROM:0000001C                 MOV     R0, #0x42 ; 'B' ; Output 0x42 to the debug port
ROM:00000020                 BL      debug_output
ROM:00000024                 LDR     SP, =__stack_addr ; Set up a stack
ROM:00000028                 ADD     SP, SP, R4      ; Output 0x43 to the debug port
ROM:0000002C                 MOV     R0, #0x43 ; 'C'
ROM:00000030                 BL      debug_output
ROM:00000034                 LDR     R1, =__got_start ; relocate the GOT entries
ROM:00000038                 ADD     R1, R1, R4
ROM:0000003C                 LDR     R2, =__got_end
ROM:00000040                 ADD     R2, R2, R4
ROM:00000044
ROM:00000044 got_loop                                ; CODE XREF: ROM:0000005Cj
ROM:00000044                 CMP     R1, R2
ROM:00000048                 BEQ     done_got
ROM:0000004C                 LDR     R3, [R1]
ROM:00000050                 ADD     R3, R3, R4
ROM:00000054                 STR     R3, [R1]
ROM:00000058                 ADD     R1, R1, #4
ROM:0000005C                 B       got_loop
ROM:00000060 ; ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROM:00000060
ROM:00000060 done_got                                ; CODE XREF: ROM:00000048j
ROM:00000060                 LDR     R1, =__bss_start
ROM:00000064                 ADD     R1, R1, R4
ROM:00000068                 LDR     R2, =__bss_start ; __bss_end, fail
ROM:0000006C                 ADD     R2, R2, R4
ROM:00000070                 MOV     R3, #0
ROM:00000074
ROM:00000074 bss_loop                                ; CODE XREF: ROM:00000084j
ROM:00000074                 CMP     R1, R2
ROM:00000078                 BEQ     done_bss
ROM:0000007C                 STR     R3, [R1]
ROM:00000080                 ADD     R1, R1, #4
ROM:00000084                 B       bss_loop
ROM:00000088 ; ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ROM:00000088
ROM:00000088 done_bss                                ; CODE XREF: ROM:00000078j
ROM:00000088                 MOV     R0, #0x44 ; 'D'
ROM:0000008C                 BL      debug_output
ROM:00000090                 MOV     R0, R4
ROM:00000094                 BL      _main
ROM:00000098                 MOV     R1, R0
ROM:0000009C                 MOV     R0, R4
ROM:000000A0                 MOV     PC, R1
```
Compare with the GPL code from mini, used in DIOS MIOS. I don't think you have to understand the code to see the similarities.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

wendy0 said:


> Well here's the decompiled code from the beginning of quadforce.bin:
> 
> ```
> ROM:00000010 _start                                  ; DATA XREF: ROM:_starto
> ...


Is this really necessary? What do you want to gain from it?


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> Is this really necessary? What do you want to gain from it?


That's what people said when I brought up Wood...

GBATemp only cares about the side that lets them play games.


----------



## wendy0 (May 1, 2013)

Uh, source code? I thought that was pretty clear.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 1, 2013)

wendy0 said:


> Uh, source code? I thought that was pretty clear.


Why? What does that matter to you?

All I can see you doing is destroying everyone's efforts to get this out in the first place.


----------



## wendy0 (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> Why? What does that matter to you?
> All I can see you doing is destroying everyone's efforts to get this out in the first place.


If you think one person could put a permanent end to the project just by voicing their opinion, wouldn't that be a shame? If the source was released there wouldn't be a risk of crediar throwing yet another tantrum and ending all development.


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> Why? What does that matter to you?
> 
> All I can see you doing is destroying everyone's efforts to get this out in the first place.


They said that to me, too, when I said that Wood shouldn't be distributed on GBATemp without the source being available, since the author himself claimed it was GPL yet refused to give the source out after one point.


----------



## Fire-WSP (May 1, 2013)

Okay Guys, I got it running but in AX after titlescreen the menu is running in absolute slow motion and then it crashes.
Do i need to format the SD in a special way or is this a faulty iso?

Btw, just ignore that wendy0 guy. If he decompiles it he than can make changes in ASM if he wants to


----------



## tmv_josue (May 1, 2013)

Why ignore it?, Because you fear that crediar became angry?
I do not see why anyone would be angry about that, Is fair to ask for the source if it have GPL code.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

This doesn't work for me.  My Wii crashes at the mode select screen, same as Fire-WSP above.


----------



## florian (May 1, 2013)

Cyan said:


> The wad is not a channel, it's the actual program you need to install.
> You should be able to use the same loaders which let you boot DIOS MIOS Lite.
> 
> 1- put your game in the correct folder on your SD card (like a gameCube game if you were using DIOS MIOS Lite). For example:
> ...


 

yes but fzero freeze for me when I press start to play the game, any idea?



AndehX said:


> This doesn't work for me. My Wii crashes at the mode select screen, same as Fire-WSP above.


 

Same for me; crash when I press start for fzero


----------



## Fire-WSP (May 1, 2013)

Well I just formatted my SD to Fat Cluster Size 64 and now it works, no crashes for me.
But since many people have crashes in the same place, there must be something wrong.


----------



## florian (May 1, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> Well I just formatted my SD to Fat Cluster Size 64 and now it works, no crashes for me.
> But since many people have crashes in the same place, there must be something wrong.


 

I have formatted to FAT 64k also and no slowdown on MK GP2 but fzero still crashes, not working this release Quadforce v2.0 release wrong many people same problem on FAT 64K not work.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

I tried a quick format at FAT 64kb cluster.  That didn't work, so I'll try a full format now, and let you know what happens
Edit
nope.  no fix for me.  /sigh


----------



## florian (May 1, 2013)

Same for me on FAT 64k or FAT 32. Both do not work and freeze, I think the release is wrong , I will wait for a proper one or a fix, thanks.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

Yeah hopefully it won't take Crediar long to address this issue.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 1, 2013)

I doubt this will work unless you are using FAT32 with 32KB clusters.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

That's what I was using originally, and it didn't work. Full format at FAT32 with 32kb clusters doesn't work either.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 1, 2013)

In what format does the game need to be? Iso?
Where to put the Iso on SD card? On the root?


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

Yeah this looks like a pretty common issue that needs to be addressed.  There's already a video on youtube showing the issue.  (go to the last 10 seconds of the video)


----------



## kenshen (May 1, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> In what format does the game need to be? Iso?
> Where to put the Iso on SD card? On the root?


 
Get discex run ISO via drag n drop through that the resulting folder goes into sd or USB games folder that you make



AndehX said:


> Yeah this looks like a pretty common issue that needs to be addressed. There's already a video on youtube showing the issue. (go to the last 10 seconds of the video)




I literally have never had this issue, I admit it may be choppy in menu at times but never that problem.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

yeah there are a number of people with this issue now, so it looks to be a flaw in Quadforce.  Maybe with certain SD cards?  I have a feeling once USB support is added, it won't be a problem anymore.  Too bad we have to wait for people to pay for it


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 1, 2013)

AndehX said:


> Yeah this looks like a pretty common issue that needs to be addressed. There's already a video on youtube showing the issue. (go to the last 10 seconds of the video)




exactly the same here..
I tested other SD cards and I still get freezes..

Only the title and tutorial sequences work flawless. Aame for the debug menu:


I dragged the iso through discex but the iso's seems to be equal. I put the sys folder that discex created into the folder which contains the iso and the game didn't freeze instantly. Now just after selecting a mode it freezes.


----------



## AndehX (May 1, 2013)

OK I'm about to try something. I'll update in a sec, with results.

Edit:  Nevermind.  I tried DiscEx v0.9, which seemed to take longer to convert the iso, but the result was the same


----------



## florian (May 1, 2013)

Too bad too bad it's not working in this, in the trashcan this release


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 2, 2013)

It's working a-okay for me. I can get a video when I get home if anyone wants.


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

I put together a channel for F-zero AX if anyone is interested.











http://www.mediafire.com/?k6jtk4lvxu8fpv9



As long as you have the game in sd:\games\GFZJ8P it should start right up 

EDIT: ignore this post, i went ahead and updated the channel already and made a new post with new links


----------



## LWares87 (May 2, 2013)

DM(L) Booter Channels updated to SVN r30 (supports quadforce).

Download in signature....


----------



## VatoLoco (May 2, 2013)

Got this runnin this morning on postLoader with its DML booter set at 1.x
I've got the older release working on one of my NANDs, but haven't had time to try quadforce 2.0 on emuNAND. Hopefully this version fixes the crackle static sound on the MKGP games when run from NEEK2o.


----------



## Fire-WSP (May 2, 2013)

@funnyguy77 cool Channel, will try it out!
Okay I was testing a bit more today and it is strange. Some have problems with the wavebird... well this morning when I tried the first time everything was fine, no problems at all.
However I played again a few hours ago and there it was. My wavebird acted strange. It must be a problem with the analogue L&R Buttons. The R Button is always triggering and so the controller is acting very weird.
Suggesting to use a wired GC controller is bad, I just have a Wavebird


----------



## MassiveRican (May 2, 2013)

florian said:


> Too bad too bad it's not working in this, in the trashcan this release


Weird it's working fine on my end as well


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

I'm wondering if it simply has something to do with incompatibility between different sd cards... I haven't experienced a single freeze yet. I'm using a micro sd 2gb sandisk.


----------



## florian (May 2, 2013)

funnyguy77 said:


> I put together a channel for F-zero AX if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

link is dead PM me please or post a new link  big thanks


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

Ok, I've updated this channel. Adjusted the volume level, looped it, etc. Additionally, I've added 2 variations. Each wad is 13blocks in size.


F-Zero AX - FZAX v1.wad












http://www.mediafire.com/?9p6e9hdb3x9vva6


F-Zero AX - FZAX v2.wad











http://www.mediafire.com/?okgmkexq0uusb1d



F-Zero AX - FZAX v3.wad











http://www.mediafire.com/?s7i07z1121cqa2v


*sorry for the poor quality screenshots, they look better on the tv

And once again, as long as you have the game in sd:\games\GFZJ8P it should start right up

edit: I've now made the wads REGION-FREE thanks to Huntex for pointing this out


----------



## karyuudo (May 2, 2013)

Okay I'm stumped on this. I've read multiple tutorials out there but I think I must be missing something.

1) I've taken my games (Mario Kart GP 1&2 and Fzero AX) and used DiscEx v0.9 to extract them.
2) I renamed each of the ISO files with separate names
3) I've copied those 3 folders and put them on an sd card into a folder named Games

On my Wii.
I installed *d2x cIOS installer version 3.1*
Within the app I installed *d2x v6* into the appropriate IOS slots
cIOS245 [37]
cIOS246 [38]
cIOS247 [53]
cIOS248 [55]
cIOS249 [56]
cIOS250 [57]
cIOS251 [58]

From *Wad Manager 1.7*
I installed under IOS249 the following

DIOS MIOS Lite v1.5.wad
DIOSMIOS_2.9.wad
Mario Kart Arc. GP2 - UGP2.wad
Mario Kart Arcade GP - UGP1.wad
quadforce_2.0.wad
I installed DIOS-MIOS Booter
Now, if I try and start any of the games it shuts the system off.
I also noticed that it was saying that DIOS MIOS Lite was not installed.
_Troubleshooting I've done: _
I realised that if you install quadforce after installing DIOS MIOS Lite, it would remove it. So I installed DIOS MIOS Lite again and it came up that it was installed. However, if you tried to launch any of the games, it would bring it to a gamecube loading screen stating it was launching the app

So obviously there's something I'm either not understanding, or I've missed a step.
Could someone kindly please assist me? Thank you in advance.

Edit #1: I realised after reading what I was installing that DIOS MIOS Lite v1.5.wad was an older outdated version. So I found DIOSMIOSLite_2.9.wad and installed that again.

Now it boots to DIOS MIOS screen with a Fatal error apploader size is zero!


----------



## florian (May 2, 2013)

with this wad the game is working or not ?


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

karyuudo said:


> Okay I'm stumped on this. I've read multiple tutorials out there but I think I must be missing something.
> 
> 1) I've taken my games (Mario Kart GP 1&2 and Fzero AX) and used DiscEx v0.9 to extract them.
> 2) I renamed each of the ISO files with separate names
> ...


 


"and used DiscEx v0.9 to extract them." You don't need to EXTRACT anything. just run "discex.exe -c fzeroax" and it will convert and compress and create the "GFZJ8P" folder. then place it on your sd card in the GAMES folder so it looks like this, "sd:/games/GFZJ8P"

" I renamed each of the ISO files with separate names" You shouldn't have to rename anything at all. just copy the folder that discex creates into the games folder on the sd.


"Within the app I installed *d2x v6* into the appropriate IOS slots" I'm not sure this even matters considering the fact that quadforce only uses the MIOS slot... but d2x-v6 is very old... try v9.


Also try one of the wads I created, they use diosmios booter r30.


----------



## AndehX (May 2, 2013)

in regards to the freezing issue, I tried updating all my cIOS and IOS's, but this also has had no effect.


----------



## karyuudo (May 2, 2013)

funnyguy77 said:


> "and used DiscEx v0.9 to extract them." You don't need to EXTRACT anything. just run "discex.exe -c fzeroax" and it will convert and compress and create the "GFZJ8P" folder. then place it on your sd card in the GAMES folder so it looks like this, "sd:/games/GFZJ8P"
> 
> " I renamed each of the ISO files with separate names" You shouldn't have to rename anything at all. just copy the folder that discex creates into the games folder on the sd.


 
Basically when I meant that I extracted the games... I dragged each BIN file onto discEX and it would do the conversion. I would then use the Wii ISO renamer to give each game a proper name.



funnyguy77 said:


> "Within the app I installed *d2x v6* into the appropriate IOS slots" I'm not sure this even matters considering the fact that quadforce only uses the MIOS slot... but d2x-v6 is very old... try v9.


 
Alright will do!



funnyguy77 said:


> Also try one of the wads I created, they use diosmios booter r30.


[/quote]

Cheers! I'll try it out also!



karyuudo said:


> Basically when I meant that I extracted the games... I dragged each BIN file onto discEX and it would do the conversion. I would then use the Wii ISO renamer to give each game a proper name.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright will do!


 
Cheers! I'll try it out also![


Okay I'm getting somewhere. I actually took some other suggestions and formatted a 2GB SD card as FAT 64kb file system and now both F-Zero AX and Mario Kart GP2 load. However, the controls don't seem to work as I have a Wave Bird controller.


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

karyuudo said:


> Cheers! I'll try it out also!


 
"Okay I'm getting somewhere. I actually took some other suggestions and formatted a 2GB SD card as FAT 64kb file system and now both F-Zero AX and Mario Kart GP2 load. However, the controls don't seem to work as I have a Wave Bird controller.[/quote]"



Wavebird works fine, you have to have the wavebird turned on BEFORE your load the game. Otherwise quadforce won't detect it.


----------



## AndehX (May 2, 2013)

Ok can the people who have AX working, post what type of SD card they have, and what size it is?  This is doing my head in now.  I want to donate to this project, but not until the game works for me.


----------



## Huntex (May 2, 2013)

Don't really have informations about my SD card since the sticker is removed. All I can know is that it's a FAT 483Mo SD.


----------



## karyuudo (May 2, 2013)

funnyguy77 said:


> "Okay I'm getting somewhere. I actually took some other suggestions and formatted a 2GB SD card as FAT 64kb file system and now both F-Zero AX and Mario Kart GP2 load. However, the controls don't seem to work as I have a Wave Bird controller.


"



Wavebird works fine, you have to have the wavebird turned on BEFORE your load the game. Otherwise quadforce won't detect it.[/quote]

Still doesn't work. I have the Wavebird plugged into port 1. Also is Mario Kart GP2 not supposed to have any sound? As I'm watching through the demo the only thing that i get is the announcers voice at one small part.


----------



## Huntex (May 2, 2013)

_"In the case a WaveBird controller isn't working for you simply hold any_
_ button while quadforce is loading until the game shows up."_

Did you tried this?


----------



## karyuudo (May 2, 2013)

Huntex said:


> _"In the case a WaveBird controller isn't working for you simply hold any_
> _ button while quadforce is loading until the game shows up."_
> 
> Did you tried this?


 
Now it works! Thanks for that piece of info. You basically need to use the Wavebird within the Homebrew channel and then select DIOS Loader etc using that. Works perfectly! Thanks everyone for the assistance!


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 2, 2013)

@karyuudo

"Also is Mario Kart GP2 not supposed to have any sound? As I'm watching through the demo the only thing that i get is the announcers voice at one small part."


Yes, thats normal. It's always been like that. I'm assuming because "Attract Music" is set to off by default? Not sure...    Once you go into the game it has sound though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 2, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Except, it isn't work...i won't get into this discussion again, but i will tell this: many people in the Wii scene i chat with (including homebrew devs) see this as a hobby, not work..yes devs do spend a lot of time on coding and yes, it's nice to get appreciation in form of some cash, but telling people first to donate before they will get something in return is dead wrong..and i know devs and others agree with me...
> 
> But to end this post positive, i do like to thank crediar with all he has done for the community and i hope he does not let this spoil the fun he has for coding.
> This reaction is not directed to him personally but it was ment as a comment in general..


Except it is still work. If someone takes time out of their day(s) to create something for others whether its a hobby or not they have the right to ask for money in return.


----------



## karyuudo (May 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Except it is still work. If someone takes time out of their day(s) to create something for others whether its a hobby or not they have the right to ask for money in return.


 
I have no problem with homebrew devs asking for donations at all. If it wasn't for them, none of us would be playing this stuff.


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

is there any news on a fix for the freezing bug?


----------



## LWares87 (May 3, 2013)

maybe, when we reach the next milestone... who knows? only crediar does.


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

man, that's so unfortunate for people like me. I'm forced to go out and buy another SD card now to see if it fixes the problem. I was ready to donate to Crediar too


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 3, 2013)

The only way we really can get any fixes would be via donations. :/

My SD Card is a 4GB Sandisk, I don't recall what class.


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> The only way we really can get any fixes would be via donations. :/
> 
> My SD Card is a 4GB Sandisk, I don't recall what class.


Mine is also a 4GB Sandisk 

Looks like this http://www.jjmehta.com/images/sandisk_sdhc_class4_1.jpg


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 3, 2013)

AndehX said:


> Mine is also a 4GB Sandisk
> 
> Looks like this http://www.jjmehta.com/images/sandisk_sdhc_class4_1.jpg


I guess update your system and whatnot.

I'm 4.3E, I can post a syscheck if you want.


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

hmm, interesting.  My Wii is 4.1E.  Maybe it's the system software version causing the problem?


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 3, 2013)

AndehX said:


> is there any news on a fix for the freezing bug?


 
I'm still not convinced there IS a "bug". Nothing has really been confirmed. I'm sorry you and a few others on here are sharing the same problem.. I have gone ahead and ordered TWO more SD cards so that I will have 3 different kinds to test. I'd like to recreate the freezing issue... maybe we can get to the bottom of this.


edit:  btw im using 4.2 system menu, and this is my exact sd card currently:

http://www.topram.com/ebay/2007/2g_microSD/2GB_MicroSD.jpg



cheers


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

well, I can't think of what else could cause an issue thats different from one person to another, apart from the SD cards that we use...


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 3, 2013)

AndehX said:


> well, I can't think of what else could cause an issue thats different from one person to another, apart from the SD cards that we use...


 
Well yea, exactly.  That's why I'm thinking it IS the sd cards causing the problem... kind of like how not every hard drive is supported with diosmios, you know what I mean? I figure I might as well do a few tests with a few different sd cards.

Also, here is a  picture of my SD contents   http://i.imgur.com/TP8jz4g.jpg    Does anything in yours look different? Is your copy of f-zero ax exactly the same size?  Is your sd formatted to FAT, and have you tried 32kb clusters AND 64kb custers?


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

I don't have a boot.bin or QUADFORCE GAMES file in my Games folder

My iso is 425,778

I have tried all kinds of different formats


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 3, 2013)

AndehX said:


> I don't have a boot.bin or QUADFORCE GAMES file in my Games folder
> 
> My iso is 425,778
> 
> I have tried all kinds of different formats


 
See.. that is very odd. Your iso is 425,778 and if you look here   http://gbatemp.net/threads/crediar-to-release-newer-version-of-quadforce.346229/page-11#post-4629853

His is also 425,778 and is experiencing problems as well... I remember their being more than one dump of the  f-zero ax rom existing... maybe you need to try a different sized dump of the game?


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

yeah, that was my next task.  I need to find an alternative dump somewhere now.  I've only ever found 2 places that provide a dump, and they're both the same...


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 3, 2013)

AndehX said:


> yeah, that was my next task. I need to find an alternative dump somewhere now. I've only ever found 2 places that provide a dump, and they're both the same...


 
check your PM box


----------



## AndehX (May 3, 2013)

Ok, so we've worked out that the dump of the game, isn't the cause of the crash. as I get the crash, even when using the same dump as funnyguy77, who has confirmed that his works fine.

The only possibly cause at the moment, that I can tell, is the SD card itself.


----------



## Muskusrat (May 3, 2013)

Works like a charm (after I got the correct isos). Never knew this was possible op Wii. To bad it will never see multiplayer


----------



## AndehX (May 4, 2013)

google search should bring it up easily


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 4, 2013)

Muskusrat said:


> Works like a charm (after I got the correct isos). Never knew this was possible op Wii. To bad it will never see multiplayer


Well, we don't really know. Future updates and features will only come at 500.

Every bit helps.


----------



## matthi321 (May 4, 2013)

so all this does,is so you can play 3 games?


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 4, 2013)

matthi321 said:


> so all this does,is so you can play 3 games?


3 games that can only be obtained through piracy.


----------



## AndehX (May 4, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> 3 games that can only be obtained through piracy.


that is true, but for what its worth, These games are pretty much redundant now. You can pretty much garuntee that we will never see them on consoles, or in arcades again, so I would think its safe to say that downloading these games, isn't really putting a dent in Nintendo's profits...

If these were console games, then it would be a different story.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 4, 2013)

AndehX said:


> that is true, but for what its worth, These games are pretty much redundant now. You can pretty much garuntee that we will never see them on consoles, or in arcades again, so I would think its safe to say that downloading these games, isn't really putting a dent in Nintendo's profits...
> 
> If these were console games, then it would be a different story.


I'm not arguing that.  I was just pointing out that this isn't any use to those who aren't comfortable with piracy.


----------



## AndehX (May 4, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I'm not arguing that. I was just pointing out that this isn't any use to those who aren't comfortable with piracy.


that's also true, but I guess in a strange way, it's probably the mildest form of piracy you can get, since in reality, it is having probably zero impact on nintendo lol

Just putting this out there though... If Nintendo did decide to release F-Zero AX tomorrow on the Wii, I would go out and pay full price for it, no questions asked lol


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 4, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> Well, we don't really know. Future updates and features will only come at 500.
> 
> Every bit helps.


 
Waluigi, do you know if future updates are supposed to include Widescreen/Progressive scan, and Reset/Power off options like in diosmios?


----------



## Gyodai (May 5, 2013)

Oh my god. Someone deleted my comment only because i asked for a link to F-Zero AX. There is not a fool in the world who thinks that someone using quadforce won't download games to be played using it. Spread news about how to unlock a system is what makes people download the games, not the downloadable games itself.
Ok, pretend you don't play ilegal copies.
Anyway, i can only find a japanese ROM of the game. Is there a NTSC version? Could some of you guys let me know what the exact size of the game is? Just to be sure that mine is an untouched version.
Thank you!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 5, 2013)

funnyguy77 said:


> Waluigi, do you know if future updates are supposed to include Widescreen/Progressive scan, and Reset/Power off options like in diosmios?


It may very well be a possibility, I can pass on a message.



Gyodai said:


> Oh my god. Someone deleted my comment only because i asked for a link to F-Zero AX. There is not a fool in the world who thinks that someone using quadforce won't download games to be played using it. Spread news about how to unlock a system is what makes people download the games, not the downloadable games itself.
> Ok, pretend you don't play ilegal copies.
> Anyway, i can only find a japanese ROM of the game. Is there a NTSC version? Could some of you guys let me know what the exact size of the game is? Just to be sure that mine is an untouched version.
> Thank you!





			
				GBATemp Rules said:
			
		

> *"Warez" - ROMs, WADs & ISOs*
> 
> "Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheatFreak47 (May 5, 2013)

Alright, I managed to get this working by formatting the SD card to FAT with 64K clusters using EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition. I'm using an old Kodak 2GB SD card. I'm Booting the Games with the most recent Dios-Mios Booter.

For those bothered by the stupid ISO header containing "VirtuaStriker2002"
You can use this little tool by NubeCoder to easily change the ISO header to F-Zero AX or whatever you want.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (May 5, 2013)

funnyguy77 said:


> Ok, I've updated this channel. Adjusted the volume level, looped it, etc. Additionally, I've added 2 variations. Each wad is 13blocks in size.
> 
> 
> F-Zero AX - FZAX v1.wad
> ...


 
Hey Can you make banners/wads for the Arcade GP games too in this style? That'd be pretty cool. I like the VC look.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (May 5, 2013)

Wrote out a guide for QuadForce 2.0.
        

Edit: COOL LOGO


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

I still don't get the F-Zero AX/GX relation. Supposedly AX and GX have different tracks and vehicles. But it is said that you can unlock everything AX offers in GX. Either with beating GX at the highest difficulty or via a cheat code. So where does all the AX hype come from if is actually nothing new?


----------



## AndehX (May 5, 2013)

AX is a completely different game, physics wise.  The way the vehicles handle, and control is completely different.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

Can someone confirm this and give a bit more explanation?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (May 5, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Can someone confirm this and give a bit more explanation?


In terms of physics and features AX's Arcade version is massively different from GX. Although only a seasoned f-zero player might notice this.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

CheatFreak47 said:


> In terms of physics and features AX's Arcade version is massively different from GX. Although only a seasoned f-zero player might notice this.


So you are saying they don't differ that much from another, right?


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2013)

I never played them a lot, but I didn't notice anything better in AX.
I didn't check the game physics differences.

I prefer GX where you can play different game mode, like tournament (which are not available on AX).
GX allows unlocking cars too, while AX only let you play one track at a time, and only offers 6 tracks. Though AX let you put your (japanese) GameCube Memory card to unlock vehicle parts that you can use on your (japanese) F-Zero GX at home.


----------



## AndehX (May 5, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> So you are saying they don't differ that much from another, right?


To an unskilled player, you won't notice much difference, but to someone who is a hardcore GX player, someone who has beaten the game on Master difficulty, you will notice a massive difference in the physics.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 5, 2013)

So basically it isn't actually worth it to play AX with Quadforce because it's better to play the AX tracks in GX.


----------



## AndehX (May 5, 2013)

probably not worth it to you no, you might as well play GX.  Me personally, I'm itching to play AX as I've been a hardcore GX player for many years now.


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 8, 2013)

"*crediar* Good news everyone the F-Zero AX crash issue has been solved and a fixed will be in the next release."

yay


----------



## funnyguy77 (May 8, 2013)

QUADFORCE 3.0 IS OUT

*crediar*
quadforce v3.0

http://crediar.no-ip.com/quadforce_3.0-cred.rar …

A huge thanks to all who donated!


v3.0:

*Fixed a crash in F-Zero AX that occurred on newer systems
*Added CARD support for Mario Kart GP 1&2
*Added patch for unlimited CARD usage for Mario Kart GP 1&2
*Added Reset/Shutdown via button combo (R + Z + Start) (R + Z + B + D-Pad Down)
has to be enabled via config
*Increased deadzone of L/R for F-Zero AX


----------



## Disorarara (May 14, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> 3 games that can only be obtained through piracy.



You can buy triforce games for cheap, and probably dump them using a modified dreamcast. not at all impossible to obtain.


----------



## MattDragon (May 17, 2013)

Guys, Quadforce 4.0 is here!!!

Thx crediar, you are the best!!!  

http://crediar.no-ip.com/quadforce_4.0-cred.rar


Changelog:

v4.0

Adds VS4 2006 support with two player local co-op


----------



## LWares87 (May 30, 2013)

v4.1 introduces USB Support, but to use SD though ... you'll have to revert back v4.0.

if you want to know why, crediar explains it in the discussion thread.


----------



## nonosto (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear friend

With some guy from assemblergames forum, we work on Chihiro games. It's exactly same issue for triforce: a motherboard from cosole (xbox here) and a Dimm board (512 or 1 gb)

For the moment we have two games run fine Outrun 2 beta, and Virtua cop 3 test. Ghost squad boot or rin with some of bug.

the sdk log after crash of vsg_t.xbe (ghost squad):


Code:
Exception: 0x0000001C 0xC0000005 0x0017981E 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000008

I noticed that, with VC3 and Ghostsquad (before crash with arcade xbe) controller or light gun work fine. 
Moreover, for arcade xbe game crash exactly after one minute if you let it run (demo game) or mission select download, for other game black screen boot.

the thread assemblergames links:

http://www.assemblergames.com/forums/showthread.php?26483-Chihiro-on-XBOX

We need your help some of games run only on Chihiro.

Thanks


----------



## raulpica (Oct 4, 2013)

nonosto said:


> We need your help some of games run only on Chihiro.
> 
> Thanks


Huh, what has this to do with QuadForce?


----------



## nonosto (Oct 5, 2013)

> It's exactly same issue for triforce: a motherboard from cosole (xbox here) and a Dimm board (512 or 1 gb)


​​A trigorce is an Sega arcade system based on a motherboard gamecube with more ram, and a dimm board. Chihiro have a same architecture, a motherboard from console hardware with more ram (xbox) and for Chihiro type 1 the exactly same dimme board (512 mo).​​Moreover in Media board dump (the part of dimm board stocks games from GD rom inside ram) appears FPR21042_M29W160ET.bin :  349  As in Triforce, it consists of two versions in the same flash, the first MB of the flash has  350  an older version as backup, and the second MB has the current version, versions included are:  351  SegaBoot Ver.2.00.0 Build:Feb 7 2003 12:28:30  352  SegaBoot Ver.2.13.0 Build:Mar 3 2005 17:03:15.​​We would want to be inspired from Quadforce to fix some of problem.​​For example Xbox crash about to the aracde wheel is missing for Outrun 2, and use the fix from Mario Kart or F Zero. Actually only Virtua cop 3 and Outrun 2 beta runs well, Ghost squad with bugs. ​​Thank you​​NB: nobody knows if rumble works on quadforce ?​


----------



## nonosto (Oct 21, 2013)

Dear all

The differrence between Chihiro and Triforce is very small, we need share our problem and their solution on Triforce for inspiration.

One potential problem in Chihiro is the Main ID BD like parameter for function in for boot freeze, Crediar change it and indicate this: "CRED-QUADFORCEv4"
Other thing, rumble run like for F zero AX for example, it's very important for Ourun 2 beta for FFB wheel (in Xbox with fanatec it's a not a really FFB, but rumble re translate in FFB).

Oh I m very sad, if only Crediar just see one times Chihiro.

One question: no access to game test menu especially GAME ASSIGNMENTS for difficulty, force feed back for increase rumble...?

Thanks


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Oct 21, 2013)

nonosto said:


> Dear all
> 
> The differrence between Chihiro and Triforce is very small, we need share our problem and their solution on Triforce for inspiration.
> 
> ...


 

Have you tried actually contacting Crediar? He's not that hard to get a hold of. Just tweet him crediar or try contacting him on DM IRC.


----------



## nonosto (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks

I try but it's seems not interresting, he said he knows nothing about xbox, but it's not "very easy" but the possible  because some of guy knows can help him here
http://www.assemblergames.com/forums/showthread.php?26483-Chihiro-on-XBOX .
It's C++ code, we have decrypted some of games, we have some information. If we cross information some guy from assembler games could find a solution.

I try one again to contact Crediar.


----------

